# January 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Indigo Betta!*

Indigo Betta (11 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

logisticsguy (11 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tress (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JessikaSky (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sapphire (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lydianquinn (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hallyx (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Poro (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Abhinand (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

redheadlja (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Veloran (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

cousiniguana (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

cowboy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

missavgp (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

spaceyJC (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Minty1612 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SplashyBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kvnsu (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bettabubble3 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sadist (0 votes)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who voted for Ellis :-D


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I was wondering if its a tie because the one with the female bettas also got 11 votes.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy cow my baby giants got 11 votes. Thanks to anyone that voted for them.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

logisticsguy said:


> Holy cow my baby giants got 11 votes. Thanks to anyone that voted for them.


I voted for you.. its a beautiful photo of a happy sorority.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

selah said:


> I voted for you.. its a beautiful photo of a happy sorority.


Thanks Selah  They are actually a spawn of 8 week old little giants. Pretty big for their age though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Admin_Yungster said:


> *Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Indigo Betta!*
> 
> Indigo Betta (11 votes)


Awww such a cutie! Great job Indigo! Love your boy Stunning baby!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Awww such a cutie! Great job Indigo! Love your boy Stunning baby!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I was sure I would get votes at least with my new guy  Congrats to the winner and everyone who participated, great pictures! There should be a tie since two photos each got 11 votes although I'm guessing the "mods" were the tie breaker.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

cowboy said:


> I was sure I would get votes at least with my new guy  Congrats to the winner and everyone who participated, great pictures! There should be a tie since two photos each got 11 votes although I'm guessing the "mods" were the tie breaker.


Haha, your boy is BEAUTIFUL, make no mistake there. There were just SO many beautiful fish to compare with!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

cowboy said:


> I was sure I would get votes
> 
> at least with my new guy  Congrats to the winner and everyone who participated, great pictures! There should be a tie since two photos each got 11 votes although I'm guessing the "mods" were the tie breaker.


Your fish is gorgeous!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The quality of the photograph has a lot to do with it. The winners were among the best quality pictures submitted this month.

Top three faults (and easy to fix)

-- Focus
-- Cropping
-- Clean tank wall

With digital, you can take a hundred pics and keep only the best one or two.


----------

